# CLUB NEEDS MEMBERS



## Softball25 (May 30, 2019)

1600 AC. QDM CLUB NEEDS 3 MEMBERS-- LAND IS LOCATED IN JOHNSON / WASHINGTON COUNTIES. HOLDING MEMBERS TO A TOTAL OF 10. DUES ARE 1500.00 PER YEAR. QUALITY DEER AND TURKEYS. PLEASE CONTACT NEWTON BEASLEY WITH ANY QUESTIONS 4048676601


----------



## gelejoje (May 30, 2019)

do you have camp with elec/water?


----------



## southerndraw (May 31, 2019)

Is it private areas or is all stands open to all members?


----------



## Softball25 (Jun 6, 2019)

gelejoje said:


> do you have camp with elec/water?


power yes  please call Newton 4048676601


----------



## Softball25 (Jun 6, 2019)

southerndraw said:


> Is it private areas or is all stands open to all members?


lots of land and only 10 members -- communication is key  Call Newton 4048676601


----------



## whchunter (Jun 14, 2019)

I was told after my first year that I had to remove my stands because you started a new rule stating members must live 2 hours away. Do you still have the members must live 2 hours from the club?


----------

